# geoexchange anyone?



## thewellguy (Aug 28, 2010)

Are there any South Carolina HVAC contractors that may be looking for a ground loop contractor for their geothermal installs? I am currently a water well driller living in another state. I have a valid South Carolina drilling license and have an IGSHPA installers certification. I would like to get out of the water well business altogether and do vertical ground loop installations exclusively. Before making the jump I want to be sure there is a need for ground loop installers.






ANYTHING UNATTEMPTED REMAINS IMPOSSIBLE


----------

